# Daily money tree



## SharJoY (Mar 1, 2018)

I accidentally shook a tree on one of the islands and money fell out. I have tried it each day since and i get one money bag a day.  1000. Thought i would share since i dont think it was a glitch


----------



## arbra (Mar 1, 2018)

Strange that you are getting 1000 each time.  I normally average 300 each time, with 400, 500 and 1000 infrequently.

It can be from any tree that does not have fruit on it, in any of the sections.

If you are getting 1000, from the same tree each time, then yes, that would be a glitch (and a very helpful one at that)


----------



## SharJoY (Mar 2, 2018)

I quit looking at the amount.  So i may be wrong.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 2, 2018)

Usually it's a different tree every day, and it can range anywhere from I think 300-1000 which is really neat! I always check my extra trees for it, it's a fun little mini-hunt every day!


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 2, 2018)

Yep, I get between 300 and 1000 bells once per game-day, too. I used to take screenshots whenever I found one to try and work the pattern out. Because of the 5pm "new day" thing, it took me awhile to realise it was just the one drop per day. 

And - if you leave the coin bag on the ground, it stays all the way through until the next "day" starts. Then it just disappears. So I don't leave it on the ground anymore lol!


----------

